# Empty Eyeshadow Palettes..Which one?



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. I don't know if I'm posting this in the right forum but I had a question about the 15 pan eyeshadow palettes. I just got some MAC pigments and I really want to press them. I heard about the coastal scents palettes and they are pretty affordable compared to MAC. But after doing some research, I came across another website that sells empty palettes, and they even come with the magnetic strips. It's Stars Makeup Haven ..Has anyone ever ordered from here? If so, do you like the palettes, or is coastal scents better? Thanks!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

I like the 28 palette ...But my space would not allow that .....They look very good ...


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 8, 2008)

I just need the 15 space one, and I'm debating on whether to get it from coastal scents or stars makeup haven. Stars makeup haven is cheaper + it comes with the adhesive magnets. But, Ive also read about all the great reviews from coastal scents, so I'm a bit confused. I know its just a palette lol, but I'm picky when it comes to my makeup stuff.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 8, 2008)

i have just ordered the 15 palette from starsmakeuphaven... cause it's cheaper.... ^^ it's still being shipped so i can't be much of a help... >.<


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 8, 2008)

When you get it give us a review


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_When you get it give us a review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 definitely


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't wait to hear what you think of it!

I definitely want that 28 palette... love the idea of it holding more shadows, and I've got a crapload to depot


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_





 definitely_

 
Have you received it yet by any chance??


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_Have you received it yet by any chance??_

 
Probably not. Her shipping is kinda slow.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^Really? I am in AU and have bought from her several times.... never had an issue with shipping even to here


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_Have you received it yet by any chance??_

 
hmmm... i haven't..... maybe another week since it has just been shipped 2 days ago..... >.<


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

As far as I've seen from YT, the coastal scents one is not magnetized, which seems a pain to me.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^Really? I am in AU and have bought from her several times.... never had an issue with shipping even to here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Yeah, It took about 2 weeks and some change.  I was overcharged, I was never issued the credit I was due, so as you can imagine, I'm not exactly a fan.


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_As far as I've seen from YT, the coastal scents one is not magnetized, which seems a pain to me._

 
Ya that's the reason I didn't order it from coastal scents.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 19, 2008)

I get my 28 pan palettes from Auraline. It's not magnetized but it's only $7. I got a case for $35 and I got some micro sticky dots from Michael's for the bottom of the pans and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 19, 2008)

Just went to the site they're on sale for $4! Auraline Beauty Inc,brushes,eye shadow,palettes,PRIVATE LABEL,oem brushes,wholesale cosmetics - (SALE-pal) 28empty Palette


----------



## nicolechoiyj (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got 15 eyeshadow palettes from StarsmakeupHaven. Overall, I am pretty impressed with it. 19 tins and small magnets came with the palettes, which I guess you don't get from costalscents. Slight problem.. the palette is not metal, so I don't know what you need the magnet for. One side of the magnet is sticky so I will probably stick that part to the bottom of the palette. The tins fit better (height wise) without the magnet, though since the form part is not deep enough for the magnet. I could just use double sided tape. I wonder if costalscents one's metal..
This was my take on Starsmakeuphaven palettes. Overall, I think it is a good deal compared to the price..

Nicole


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicolechoiyj* 

 
_I just got 15 eyeshadow palettes from StarsmakeupHaven. Overall, I am pretty impressed with it. 19 tins and small magnets came with the palettes, which I guess you don't get from costalscents. Slight problem.. the palette is not metal, so I don't know what you need the magnet for. One side of the magnet is sticky so I will probably stick that part to the bottom of the palette. The tins fit better (height wise) without the magnet, though since the form part is not deep enough for the magnet. I could just use double sided tape. I wonder if costalscents one's metal..
This was my take on Starsmakeuphaven palettes. Overall, I think it is a good deal compared to the price..

Nicole_

 

Thanks for all the info. I'm upset because I emailed them and specifically asked if the palette was metal and they said yes. If that wasn't the case, then I would've have ordered it. Now its going to be a hassle finding metal to make the palette magnetic.


----------



## saj20052006 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_Thanks for all the info. I'm upset because I emailed them and specifically asked if the palette was metal and they said yes. If that wasn't the case, then I would've have ordered it. Now its going to be a hassle finding metal to make the palette magnetic._

 
I have the coastal scents palette, which I prefer better than the MAC palette because it is more compact.  Yes, it was a slight problem that it did not come with magnets.  However, all I did was buy magnetic sheets from Michaels and placed in the bottom of the palette under the foam and popped the pans right in.  I did not use Magnets on the bottom of the pans, because they will stick out over the foam.  I'm pretty picky, but I am very pleased with this palette.


----------



## candicenoelle (Dec 30, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the dimensions are of the 15-pan and the 28-pan palettes? I'm interested in the 28-pan palette but I don't know how big it is and if it would fit in my case.

Thanks!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 2, 2009)

hey, i got some of the 28 empty palettes. not happy with them, but whatever. i'll find a way to make them work.  I think they should be clearer about them not having a magnetic bottom and being solid plastic with a foam insert; just more descriptive item info would have saved me money. As it stands, I'll just stick with taking the inserts out of my MAC palettes. I can get 21 shadows in that way, and will just deal with having stacks of palettes. I do like the compactness of the palettes from Stars, though. 

Like stated above, the palettes do not have a metal bottom, so magnets won't stick unless you stick a sheet of magnet on there. The whole palette is plastic with a foam insert. These do not really hold MAC shadows. They don't grab the pans and there is a small space around the pan so they shift. The dimensions I measured for the 28 palette are 8.5" x just shy of 5.5" (5 7/16" exactly if you need that). It is just under half an inch thick (another of those 7/16" measurements).

Here are some pictures I took. My camera was acting up, but it will give a general idea:







and with a shadow and so you can see the foam:


----------



## BettyMarie45 (Aug 10, 2011)

I found some empty palettes at beautyonblast101.com.  They are 6 x4 with magnetized bottom.  I bought 3 for $ 29.96 and thats with shipping included. They are smaller palettes but I love them. I press my own eyeshadow and I love the smaller size.


----------



## coffee1 (Sep 7, 2011)

I really love my Z-Palettes - they're sturdy and I love that they fit all different sizes & shapes of eyeshadow! I also like that they're clear so I can see what's inside. The big size is perfect for keeping at home, and the small size is perfect for travel.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm fond of my Unii palette for keeping in my bag for school. I put my make up on in the bus so it makes it a lot easier for me to do that rather than have a bunch of separate compacts.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Mar 5, 2012)

I recently got a couple of empty 28 pan "magnetized" eyeshadow palettes from Stars Makeup Haven because they advertise that they fit MAC e/s. I thought great more space for shadows and then I won't have so many 15 pan MAC palettes in my kit. Well I was wrong :-(  It turns out that my MAC e/s in pan only form which include magnets don't stick to the palette. Turn it upside down and they all fall out. Sure the palette may work great with pans that are magnetized, but I don't understand why they advertise that it works well with MAC e/s if they don't even stick.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 5, 2012)

For my eyeshadows, I just use MAC's 15-pan palette.  If you want a freestyle one, there are some stunning homemade ones on Etsy. (I bought one recently for my MAC blushes. Works quite well, IMO.)


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 9, 2012)

TKB Trading just came out with some really awesome dupes of the Z-Palette at like 1/3 of the price. They get my vote for the best empty (freestyle) palettes.

  	I'm not a big fan of Stars Makeup Haven either. I've ordered from them twice. The first time, my order took 2 weeks to ship out. The second time, I ordered the 28 pan palette and waited a whole month to hear from them. After trying to get in touch with their customer service 3 times, I ended up filing a dispute with my credit card company. Never again! You can easily find the same palettes on eBay anyway. A company with terrible customer service like that just isn't worth anyone's time when there are so many great places out there looking to please their customers.


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 9, 2012)

DanceLovesMAC said:


> I recently got a couple of empty 28 pan "magnetized" eyeshadow palettes from Stars Makeup Haven because they advertise that they fit MAC e/s. I thought great more space for shadows and then I won't have so many 15 pan MAC palettes in my kit. Well I was wrong :-( It turns out that my MAC e/s in pan only form which include magnets don't stick to the palette. Turn it upside down and they all fall out. Sure the palette may work great with pans that are magnetized, but I don't understand why they advertise that it works well with MAC e/s if they don't even stick.


	I had a similar problem with the TKB palettes I mentioned one comment up. I think MAC palettes have some sort of steel in the bottom that magnets stick to. Conversely, I think the TKB palettes have a magnet in the bottom that steel pans stick to. Maybe the SMH palette you have has a magnet in the bottom? You could try finding something made out of stainless steel and see if it sticks to your palette. If it does, then you just need to glue some steel to the bottom of your pans. I know how totally annoying that is though if you're not looking to pry magnets off the bottoms of all your MAC pans.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 10, 2012)

You may find this video helpful as well. (Video not by me.)  [VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPp80_Y3izU[/VIDEO]


----------

